# Reaktionen: Die Welt trauert um Steve Jobs



## kuschelwuschel (7 Okt. 2011)

Barack Obama, Bill Gates, Mark Zuckerberg, Michael Dell, Eric Schmidt. Sie alle trauern um den in der Nacht auf Donnerstag verstorbenen Apple-Gründer Steve Jobs.

*Barack Obama*, US-Präsident: "Einen Visionär verloren"
"Michelle und ich sind traurig über das Ableben von Steve Jobs. Steve gehörte zu den größten amerikanischen Innovatoren – mutig genug, um anders zu denken, wagemutig genug, um zu glauben, dass er die Welt verändern kann und talentiert genug, um es auch tatsächlich zu schaffen.


Indem er von der Garage aus eines der erfolgreichsten Unternehmen des Planeten geschaffen hat, hat er den amerikanischen Einfallsreichtum beispielhaft gezeigt. Indem er Computer 'persönlich' gemacht und das Internet in unsere Hosentaschen gebracht hat, machte er die Informations-Revolution nicht nur zugänglich, sondern auch intuitiv und unterhaltsam. (…) Steve hat gerne gesagt, dass er jeden Tag gelebt hat, als wäre es sein letzter. Weil er das auch tat, hat er unsere Leben verändert und ganze Industriezweige neu definiert. Er hat geschafft, was nur wenigen in der Menschheitsgeschichte gelungen ist: Er hat die Art, wie wir auf die Welt blicken, verändert.

Die Welt hat einen Visionär verloren. Und es mag keinen größeren Tribut an Steves Erfolg geben als die Tatsache, dass viele von seinem Ableben auf einem Gerät erfahren haben, das er erfunden hat. (…)"

*Bill Gates*, Microsoft-Gründer: "Es war eine große Ehre"
"Ich bin zutiefst betrübt über den Tod von Steve Jobs. Melinda und ich möchten seiner Familie und seinen Freunden unser aufrichtiges Beileid aussprechen, und jedem, den Steve mit seiner Arbeit berührt hat.

Steve und ich haben uns vor fast 30 Jahren kennengelernt und waren unser halbes Leben lang Kollegen, Konkurrenten und Freunde. Die Welt erlebt nur selten jemanden, der einen so profunden Einfluss wie Steve hatte, diesen werden noch viele Generationen nach uns spüren.


Für alle, die sich glücklich schätzen konnten, mit ihm zu arbeiten, war es eine wahnsinnig große Ehre. Wir werden Steve ungemein vermissen."

*G.S. Choi*, Samsung-Chef: "Ein großer Entrepreneur"
"Steve Jobs hat unzählige revolutionäre Veränderungen in die IT-Industrie gebracht, er war ein großer Entrepreneur. Sein erfindungsreicher Geist und seine außergewöhnlichen Errungenschaften werden den Menschen auf der ganzen Welt ewig in Erinnerung bleiben."
*
Michael Dell*, Dell Computer: "Visionäre Führungsfigur"
"Heute hat die Welt eine visionäre Führungsfigur verloren. Die Technologie-Industrie hat eine Ikone und Legende verloren. Ich habe einen Freund verloren. An das Vermächtnis von Steve Jobs werden sich noch viele Generationen nach uns erinnern. Meine Gedanken und Gebete sind bei seiner Familie und dem Apple-Team."

*Mark Zuckerberg*, Facebook-CEO: "Mentor und Freund"
"Steve, ich danke dir, dass du ein Mentor und Freund warst. Danke, dass du gezeigt hast, dass man etwas erschaffen kann, mit dem man die Welt verändern kann. Ich werde dich vermissen."


*Eric Schmidt*, Vorsitzender von Google: "Der erfolgreichste US-Firmenchef der letzten 25 Jahre"
"Steve Jobs war der erfolgreichste US-Firmenchef der letzten 25 Jahre. Er hat auf einzigartige Weise künstlerisches Talent mit der Vision eines Technikers verbunden, um eine außergewöhnliche Firma zu erschaffen. Er war einer der größten amerikanischen Führer der Geschichte."


*Arnold Schwarzenegger*, ehemaliger Gouverneur von Kalifornien: "Den kalifornischen Traum gelebt"
"Steve hat den kalifornischen Traum jeden Tag seines Lebens gelebt. Er hat die Welt verändert und uns alle inspiriert. Danke Steve."

*Louis Woo*, Apple-Zulieferer Foxconn: "Mehr als ein Wegbereiter"
"Als jemand, der für Apple gearbeitet hat und seit vielen Jahren Fan von Apple ist, macht mich die Nachricht sehr traurig. Es ist so, als ob ein Familienmitglied von uns gegangen ist. Er hat die Art und Weise, wie wir Technologie im täglichen Leben nutzen verändert. Er war mehr als nur ein Wegbereiter. Er hat definiert, wie Technologie sein soll. Wir werden ihn alle vermissen, und eines ist sicher: Einen zweiten Steve Jobs wird es niemals geben."

*Steve Ballmer*, CEO Microsoft: "Einer der Gründer unserer Industrie"
"Ich will mein tiefstes Beileid aussprechen. Steve Jobs war einer der Gründer unserer Industrie und ein wahrer Visionär. Ich bin im Herzen bei seiner Familie, allen bei Apple und jedem, der von seiner Arbeit berührt worden ist."

*Dieter Kempf*, Präsident des BITKOM: "Lichtgestalt und Vorbild"
"Steve Jobs war einer der größten Innovatoren seiner Zeit. Er hat den Weg in die digitale Welt bereitet und das Leben von Milliarden Menschen bereichert. Aus einfachen Verhältnissen kommend hat er mit seiner Inspiration und seiner Energie aus dem Nichts eines der bedeutendsten Unternehmen der globalen Wirtschaft aufgebaut. Für viele war er Lichtgestalt und Vorbild. Mit ihm verliert die IT-Branche eine ihrer führenden Persönlichkeiten. Seinen Angehörigen und den Mitarbeitern von Apple drücken wir unser tief empfundenes Mitgefühl aus."

*Steve Wozniak*, Apple-Mitgründer: "Als hätte mich jemand mit einem Hammer verprügelt"
"Als ich die Nachricht gehört habe, war mein Gehirn völlig leer, so als ob mich jemand mit einem Hammer verprügelt hätte. Ich habe es genauso wenig erwartet wie alle anderen. Plötzlich sind all die Erinnerungen zurückgekommen: Dinge, die wir gemeinsam getan haben, wie wichtig sie waren, die Art wie Steve gedacht und gesprochen hat, sein Führungsstil der frühen Tage und die Weise, wie er Sachen gegründet hat."​
*QUELLE*


Ps.: Auch wenn ich Selber KEIN APPLE Freund BIN, er hat uns Alle mit seinen ERFINDUNGEN GEZEIGT was möglich ist und auch gemacht


----------



## Rumpelmucke (7 Okt. 2011)

*Scheissegal!*

Die Welt steht am finanziellen Abgrund, alle deutschen Politiker graben verantwortungs- und hirnlos unser aller Euro-Grab, in Syrien werden Menschen massakriert. Und nebenbei stirbt der Guru irgendeiner Sekte Bekloppter namens "Apple" an Krebs - wie siebeneinhalb Millionen andere pro Jahr :angry:


----------

